# New York - Manhatten



## Designerd (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello,
Looking to take my daughter and mom to NY and wanted to check availability for New York for weekend prior to Thanksgiving through December.  Prefer: Thursday - Sunday check out.  Let me know if you have any rooms for rent and dates.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2014)

Since the maximum rental price on this forum is $100 per night, it's probably not the optimal place to look for a NYC rental.  I'd also try the TUG Marketplace, and www.redweek.com.


----------



## Designerd (Nov 10, 2014)

thank you!


----------

